# interesting observations



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

since my JL 300/2 went TU on me, I wired up the x65 and the cd1e to the SA120 I have. the x65 are going 75hz and up and the horns are crossed at about 2500 hz on a 6db/oct filter with a 4ohm in series to knock them down a bit.

other than being a little on the bright side (3:1 power ratio for midbass:horn) they sound fantastic. maybe it is just my imagination, but imaging is actually better. stage is wider, I find myself thinking things are coming from behind me even though there are no speakers behind (other than subs)

midrange seems to be a little richer too. I am seriously thinking of leaving them this way after my 300/2 is repaired. only thing I might do is add an LPF of about 2k on the midbass to help with the 2-2.5khz bump that the horn have.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if there was a problem with the 300/2 that caused a degradation of sound and eventually caused it to die. Maybe the repaired amp will have the same qualities that you are hearing now.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Very well could be. But its the horns that sound better and they were always on the sa120. Difference is they were 1300hz 24db, now they are 2500hz 6db

So far i think some output devices are blown on it. Got it used.

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

try it at 5khz @6db
that way at 2500 it will be 6db down
at 1250 it will be 12db down
625 will be 18db down.....

natural roll off instead of using EQ


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought all amp sounded the same  

Kelvin


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> I thought all amp sounded the same
> 
> Kelvin


they dont?!?!  ha ha



Mic10is said:


> try it at 5khz @6db
> that way at 2500 it will be 6db down
> at 1250 it will be 12db down
> 625 will be 18db down.....
> ...


do you think 2500hz will do any damage at 30 watts? at 625, it is only 12db down. so far they are not making any funny noises.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

minbari said:


> they dont?!?!  ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> do you think 2500hz will do any damage at 30 watts? at 625, it is only 12db down. so far they are not making any funny noises.


mini bodies are can only really go down to like 950hz. I dont know a ton of info about the "newer" CD1E compression driver. the original was just a plastic piezo driver.

I had Cd1Pro a long time ago on mini bodies and tried an XO point of 900hz at 24db/octave. listening to a Mariah Carey track while driving there were a few notes that out of nowhere it sounded like a Gun shot kind of loud pop from the horn.
so if you think about the sound it made, and that its being amplified through a horn.
we'll just leave it at, i went home as quickly as possible and had to get a change of clothes...my shirt was fine


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ROFL, I am having none of that. the CD1e I have is of the compression driver variety. I am having no funny noises or distortion. Other than just not having enough midbass, due to the fact that I am running both on the same channel, it sounds really good. once I get the 300/2 fixed, that will be remedied.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

If youve ever read about the Veritas horn circuit, you can do a similar thing just by playing with Xo points and slopes.

the circuit cuts down 1.2khz to approx 6khz by 6db-9db

so you could play around with Xo points and slopes to see if you like the sound and not have to use as much eq


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have that circuit saved on computer. just have not built and tried it yet.


----------

